# Episode 10 - You&#039;re Doing it Wrong



## My Freemasonry (Mar 11, 2014)

Producer Bruce calls in sick
Special thank you to our audience as we reach milestone episode number 10
Drive-by Truckers - a hell of a band
Harlan earns his trucker hat
Real men can drive a stick
Jason is more concerned about who is cleaning up the confetti than the concert performance - he's old
Four hands are better than two
Home Depot - a brick and mortar alternative to LinkedIn?
Masonic memberships on your resume
Harlan is above the law
Traffic stops with brethren on patrol
Jason has turrets
Jason steals Harlan's PIN #
We married out of our respective leagues
Illinois-sssssssssssssss
Wanna join our cult?!
Did you ask the magic question
TikiJack on practicing "true" Freemasonry
We are all members of the same "He-man Woman Haters' Club" - no girls allowed!
Harlan fails to sleep before every show
Cell phones in lodge - yes . . . we're on this again
The show takes an unusually serious turn
We are all Brothers.  Not just a title, but a way of life
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry


More...


----------



## dmbarr964 (Mar 11, 2014)

Need to turn up the mic on that Marshall guy. But good show a little deep but truly something that needed to be said.


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## brother josh (Mar 11, 2014)

Indeed I was speechless when they said that lodge didn't even call or give a card to the brother I couldn't imagine having to deal with that type of issue and not have my brothers stretch forth there hand to help a fallen brother 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Tom Jr. (Mar 11, 2014)

Great episode. Thank you. Really shows what Masonry is, and what it is not.


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## japool (Mar 11, 2014)

Powerful show brothers.  It really made me thankful for my lodge.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. Next week we are back to stupid jokes hopefully. Also each of our wifes will be joining us to talk about the wife's side of things 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, awesome episode... no offense to the other podcasters (there are some great ones out there), but this one is my favorite by far. 

And now that we've figured out how to use a GB, we might just finally take over the world!


----------

